# 4430 Hydraulics Question



## Wyo Wrangler

I am looking for some help on a question with a 4430 john deere. The hydraulics coming out of the back of the tractor for use on a koyker loader are slow but the tractor is at normal range on pressure around 2300psi. Would anyone know if adding the power beyond kit would help the flow. And maybe would this be a flow problem through the outlet in the back end that the power beyond kit might help? Are there any limitations that restric the flow rather then the pressure coming out of these controls. Thanks for any help.


Kent


----------



## Archdean

Welcome Wyoming Wrangler and will now be forever known as WWW  

This subject has always been the pinnacle of confessed confusedness!

In short a power beyond valve will restore full flow of your hyd system to your loader rather than being metered through other orifices/restrictions!!

Koyker makes a good loader and the poop sheet should explain the way to connect it and JD will help as well, aftermarket jobs sometimes require some intuitive plumbing requirements regardless of Brand!! But the power beyond should produce the rated pressure to what ever you hook it up to!!

A HYD Primer 

Dean

:cowboy:


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum WW! You are on the right track in that you need a hydraulic line plumbed directly to the FEL SCV's. The diagram below shows the auxiliary hydraulic outlet on a 4430. I may be mistake and totally off the mark but I am thinking that your FEL SCV's need to be plumbed directly to where item #9 threads into. If you already have a return line plumbed up and it works fine, I would leave it be unless you need the fitting it is plumbed to. Hope this was what you were looking for and gets you on the right track.


<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=94057">


----------



## Live Oak

WW,

By chance, does your auxiliary hyd. outlet have a valve on it like the one shown below? If you, you may be able to adjust the valve to increase hyd. fluid flow.

<img src="http://www.tractorforum.com/attachment.php?s=&postid=94058">


----------



## Wyo Wrangler

Well everyone thanks for the thoughts. The tractor does have the slector for speed on the outlet and it is turned to the highest level. I am getting conflicting stories from two different dealers, one saying that it will not change the performance of the tractor and the other saying yes it will. I would just like to hear the 'word from god' and not the hear the opposite ends of the idea. If you have any more ideas let me know but I think I will call JD direct and get a definitive answer I guess?


Take care stay out of the cold!!


----------



## Archdean

WW,

I really have no clue what "god" might tell you as he rarely if ever speaks to me! I already gave you the best thought I had!

Best of luck!

Dean


----------



## Live Oak

Wyo Wrangler,

I completely forgot about the John Deere 4040 parked out by my barn that belongs to the guy huntleasing from me. :duh: I went out and checked it out this afternoon while out on the ATV. I the first photo diagram that I posted the hydraulic hoses are threaded into the hydraulic block (item #4) where items #6 and number #9 attach. These hoses were routed to a hydraulic routing block on the FEL. This particular FEL is a Deere so it may be configured differently from how yours is. The adustment levers on the back of the aux. hydraulic outlet control the flow of hyd. fluid to the 2 outlets at the back of the block. I doubt they will allow enough hyd. flow volume to properly operate a FEL hence why the hyd. fluid is taped at the block just before the aux. hyd. outlet. You will need some hoses with threaded ends to connect to the block and I think you will then get the correct hyd. flow volume you need.


----------



## Live Oak

Kent,

Did you figure out how to hook up the FEL hydraulics so the FEL works at normal speed?


----------



## wolfpup

Kent and all, I have the same question..did re-plumbing get you the flow you need.?


----------

